# At what age?



## Buttsmom (Oct 14, 2012)

At what age can you tell the breed of a baby chick? Just got 72 mixed batch baby chicks in and can't wait to find out what breeds they are.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

At any age you can research  If you know what hatchery ( or other source) you go them from, the possible breeds they could be, and time  you can figure out the breeds. I do this with each batch of chicks. I figure out what the possibilities are then google google google pics until I find matches. Or check the webpage of the hatchery and compair pics.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Typically you can get a rough idea of the chicks. The hardest for me are all white chicks. Any patterns or markings on the chicks you should be able to search online.


----------

